# Unable to import .pst file in Outlook 2000



## Gina Doll (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello,
I've read related threads but still am unable to import the .pst file from an external hard drive into Outlook 2000. When I try (using File -> Import & Export -> Import from another File -> .PST) I first get the error, "Properties for this information service must be defined prior to use." followed by, "The file c:\...outlook.pst is not compatible with this version of the Personal Folders Information service. Contact your administrator."

I am logged in as an administrator, I have ensured the read-only property for the .pst file is NOT selected, and I have first copied the .pst file to my local hard drive. I was using Outlook 2000 before and am now as well, so why the version issue? Any ideas? Any help is most welcome.

Thanks,
Gina


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Gina

PST fiiles are native to Outlook. As such you don't need to "Import" them.

Instead, to open that PST file, ensure you firstly have it on a hard drive, not a CD or DVD drive because Outlook needs to read and write to it.

Then, use the "File > Open >> Outlook Data File" or similar - what you see in your version of Outlook may vary with other releases.

Point to the PST file and it should be opened as a new "Personal Folder" in your folder view.

Let us know how you get on with this idea.

Chris


----------



## Gina Doll (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you for your assistance. I tried your suggestions, and when I select the .pst file I want I get the error message, "Properties for this information service must be defined prior to use." followed by, "The file c:\documents and settings...\outlook.pst is not compatible with this version of the personal folders information service. Contact your systems administrator."

The .pst file is on my local hard drive. Any other ideas?

Thanks,
Gina


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Gina

Sorry that failed for you but the diagnostoc you get is nevertheless helpful...

I Googled the error and found this page on the MS knowledgebase pages:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/909637

It indicates that this error is reported when trying to import (open) a pst file into an EARLIR version of Outlook. in otherwords, it suggests the PST file being opened is (say) Outlook 2003 format and you are trying to import it into Outlook 2000. I'm not saying that is the case, but it would indicate it to be so...

To be precise, MS says "This issue may occur when the .pst file that you are trying to import is an Outlook 2003 .pst file. Outlook 2003 .pst files are in Unicode format and support multilingual data. The .pst files in earlier versions of Outlook are not in Unicode format and do not support multilingual data."

My only suggestion right now would be to check versions if you can (but if you can't open the 'old' one, you might hit a brick wall. Hmmmm...

Have a look at the link above though and let us know how you get on.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

The only catch to this article is (even if the scenario is the same) , you need to have a copy of Outlook 2003/Outlook 2007 on some computer to perform this conversion/export from Outlook 2003 format to "Older than Outlook 2003" format.

PS : You will be able to download Outlook 2007 from the office website to do this, however reverting back to Outlook 2000/2002/2003 on the same computer is an annoying process. So if you attempt to use Outlook 2007 for this conversion , please download Office Standard Edition 2007 to a computer where you will not use another/older version of Outlook.


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Wise words Krash

Chris


----------



## Gina Doll (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for your help. Why don't I just upgrade to Outlook 2007? Will the .pst file import ok to a newer version?
Thanks,
Gina


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Gina Doll*

As *Chris_E* mention earlier, no need to bother with Importing.
Just direct Outlook to open the .pst file:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the .pst file and select it.
It should then appear in Outlook.

Yes, Outlook 2007 can read a .pst file created for Outlook 2003.
From there you can create the earlier version of .pst files that are compatible with Outlook 97 through Outlook 2002.


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

And that also assumes you can afford the upgrade!!

Chris


----------



## sammy12 (Jun 20, 2008)

Upgrading your .pst files of Outlook 2002 to Outlook 2007 will be better choice.

I have recently upgraded my Outlook 2002 to Outlook 2003 easily with SysTools PST Upgrade software, easy to afford and performs 100% PST conversion.

Download Software Link: http://www.pstupgrade.com

I hope this will work for you.. all the best.


----------

